# soggy bottoms labor day weekend



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

Is anyone else planning on going to soggy bottoms atv park in GA for labor day weekend? I have a small group going from charleston SC, 5 or 6 people. They are having an event called the ******* circus, you can go to soggy bottoms website and see what is going on. It sounds like a fun time with 15 bands, monster trucks, lawnmower pulls and more. This will be our first trip there, so we will see how it goes. I have met pondtunes and his buddy Dan off this forum and if most people on here are like them would love to get together with some of you'll and ride.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Im thinking about it. Just havent decided yet.


----------

